

Ask HN: Actual chances of seeing the space shuttle from afar - quizbiz

I am in Atlanta, Georgia. I have fairly easy access to a high parking deck but it's an exceptionally cold night for Atlanta and I just wanted to confirm from a source I trust that my friends and I will actually be able to see something at 4:30ish.
======
jacquesm
<http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/realdata/sightings/>

------
waterlesscloud
Scrubbed for tonight, so...no.

